# contender barrel question



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

My grandfather recently gave me his T/C conteder with three different barrels a .357 .256 scoped and .45/410

My question is on the 45/410 barrel there is a screw in 1 1/2in exstention on the muzzle end. My grandfather said that it is a wad stripper but has never shot a 45 through it. Is it safe to shot a 45 with that on or is it even a wad stripper.

I normally carry it in the truck with me during pheasant season and hate having to changing to the .256 or .357 when i want to shoot a bullet.

Also has anyone mounted a scope on the .357 barrel? did you have it drilled or did you use the existing holes? And what are the threads in the end of the barrel for?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

YES the screw on choke MUST be removed before you shoot .45 Colt ammo through the .45 Colt / 410 Contender Barrel. The choke has vains / ribs inside of it that stop the wad from spinning after it has traveled down the rifled barrel. The inside diameter of those vanes / ribs is a LOT smaller than a .45 Colt bullet (at least on the ones I have measured).

As per the scope, once the rear sight has been removed there will be 4 holes under the rear sight (two of which are used to attach the rear sight). The scope mount simply screws on with 4 screws in those holes. They are a 6x48 TPI thread. I use Weaver Scope Bases on my Contender Barrels and have never had a problem with them.

Be careful with that Contender as they are super addictive. Soon you will be adding more and more barrels to the collection.

I have 2 Contender Frames and 4 Barrels and am always thinking of what cartridge the next barrel will be chambered for.

Larry


----------



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

My .357 barrel has the full length sight rib. The rear section is atached by 2 screws and the front has 2 pins that go into what look like small sling studs. When my grandfather mounted the weaver rail he only used the rear 2 screws. This worked for him for many years but the other day both screws snaped from the recoil. I would like to remount the scope on that barrel after I tap out the broken screws. Do you know if the front studs screw out of the barrel or do we have different barrels?

Also do you know what the threads are for on the inside of the muzzle end? The rifleling in the barrel stops about 1 1/2" from the end. I do have a peace that screws in there but it looks the same as the wad stripper for the 410 with striaght groves and a .357 will not fit through it.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

It sounds to me like your .357 Barrel is one of the Contender HOT SHOT Barrels. These were made with the same type of Choke that the .45 Colt / 410 Barrels have but were made to shoot a .357 Hot Shot Shotshell that was marketed by T/C back then. To my knowledge this ammo is no longer available.

I have never seen one of the .357 Magnum Hot Shot Barrels with a Rib, but that doesn't mean they weren't made. I am not totally familar with those barrels. However all of the T/C Barrels I have ever worked with have been drilled and tapped for 6x48 TPI screws.

It almost sound to me like that barrel has an aftermarket rib on it but am not totally positive.

You can do a goodle search for ".357 T/C Hot Shot" and see what you come up with. You should also do a google search for "Ed's Contenders" and from the contact info contact Ed Kirkpatric. Ed is one of the largest T/C dealers in the country and president of the T/C Arms Collectors Association and should be able to help you out. (I just found Ed's phone numbers, between 8am to 6pm 405-789-0789, and between 6pm to 8pm 405-755-0393.

Larry


----------



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

SDHandGunner

I googled the hot shot barrel and thats what i have. I saw one that they mounted the scope right on the rib. I might try that if i have rings that will work.

I am already addicted to the T/C and will never get rid of it. Thanks for the contact info and all the help.


----------

